# Roll Call For Budlight.....



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

It's coming up quick. I'm hoping a lot of boats are gonna make it out to this tournament. So if your fishing speak up. Ms. Lynda will be there 32' Donzi. Good luck to all that are fishing.......


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ill be there in the inshore division:thumbsup:


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

We're in.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dream Weaver is trying to make it. Damn spider or something go ahold of my foot and gave it hell. It was pretty nasty but getting better. Got a bunch of stuff to do to get ready but hard to do with my foot up in the air.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

*bud light*

We will be there! :thumbup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We'll be there. Not sure Inshore/Offshore yet. But were fishing either way!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Planning on fishing in my brother in law's (Quint Higdon) new boat that should be here tomorrow. It's a 34 Spectra and we'll be fishing under the name Rogue Offshore. NOAA is calling for it to be a little bumpy but Reefcast (much more reliable in my opinion) looks a little more promising for Saturday. Good luck to everyone who fishes.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pulling for reefcast!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

We will be there:thumbup:


----------



## hawkeyes (Jul 27, 2009)

*Budlight*

We're in.Hope fishing gets better by the weekend;having a tough time lately.


----------

